# Kaldi Koffie and Thee - Den Haag



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We found ourselves in The Hague, on a gorgeous spirng day, and fancied a coffee. We literally stumbled upon Kaldi (and have since found out it is a chain in Holland) and made a bee-line to the closest outdoor table in the sun.

The baristas were passionate about coffee and produced a decent macchiato and cappuccino, chatting happily to anyone who had a questions for them, in a number of languages.

The menu selection was reasonably priced and the prtions generously sized.

The cafe was more like a showroom than a regular coffee shop, stocking everything from Coffee to Tampers, Machines to Cups and even a selection of books and tea making equipment.

I'd go back again - this shop is head and shoulders above chain cafes in the UK.


----------

